# Not an engine casting but.... PMR boiler feed pump casting kit?



## Kmot (Mar 17, 2011)

Didn't know where else to put this question...

Has anyone made this pump from the casting kit? Not the pre-machined parts kit, but the raw materials kit?

As I have not yet made anything from a casting, I was wondering if there are any precautions I should know about when working with the cast bronze? I know for example, that when working with an Octura boat prop that I should not breath the dust because it contains not only bronze but beryllium. Does a PMR casting kit have any such precautions with its bronze?

Also, does anyone know of a build thread on this pump? I would love to see it if you do! Thanks!


----------



## Kmot (Mar 18, 2011)

Google search helps again. 

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/archive/index.php/t-54.html

http://mindeern-engine.blogspot.com/2006_04_01_archive.html


----------

